# Best place to get a ranchu?



## grawrisher (Sep 1, 2013)

I've gone ranchu crazy, but the only pet store in my area that I've found that has any has....questionable tank conditions ( every wall is covered in tanks that contain overgrown algae that is filled with dead rotting fish) so what is the bet way for me to get a ranchu at a reasonable cost?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

You could buy online from aquabid or eBay. They should be pretty cheap online.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

